# [SOLVED] &quot;please insert disc 2&quot;



## cookiesnmilk (Mar 30, 2009)

so out of paranoia, i have started backing up the data on my computer game discs online in case the discs break. (i PAYED FOR these games.) now, one of my discs broke. so, i downloaded the data, and mounted it on another disc. yet, when i try to instal, it goes half way through, tells me to insert disc 2. i insert my copy and it doesn't recognize it. so i am looking for a work around.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: "please insert disc 2"*

Where did you download the game from?

What game are you trying to install?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: "please insert disc 2"*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Where did you download the game from?
> 
> What game are you trying to install?


He didn't D/L the game, he copied the disc.
The issue is probably the game disc security like secure-rom is preventing it from running.


----------



## cookiesnmilk (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: "please insert disc 2"*



Wrench97 said:


> He didn't D/L the game, he copied the disc.
> The issue is probably the game disc security like secure-rom is preventing it from running.


yes, that is the issue. that's what I'm trying to bypass.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: "please insert disc 2"*

Unfortunately there is no good way to bypass that universally the only way to do so would be with a game crack used for illegal copies of games.

That is not something I would recommend as many also include free back doors for malware to walk through and is against the forum rules.


----------



## cookiesnmilk (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: "please insert disc 2"*

awwww...... *sigh* ah well. thanks anyway.


----------



## cookiesnmilk (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: "please insert disc 2"*

AHAAAA!!!! I FOUND IT! i found an answer! so what you do, is place the files from both the "disc 1" file and the "disc 2" file in one folder. yes, they will overlap. but just tell it to "copy and keep both files" then tell it to instal. it won't even ask for disc 2 and go through the whole thing. or at least i ran it over night so i didn't see if it asked for disc 2. so problem solved! =)


----------

